# Brother's Cadet



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

He has the starter out of this machine,at the shop.He is trading this Cadet in he has had a lot of problems with it


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *He has the starter out of this machine,at the shop.He is trading this Cadet in he has had a lot of problems with it *



slipshod what model is it and what kind of problems does he have:question: 
Jody


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Whats trading it in on?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*?*

I think a 2176, does that sound right? He bought the cadet new and has had several breakdowns.The starter problem manifasted itself because the machine always was hard to start, lots-o -crankin'.Dealer has had the machine as much as Norm has


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Never heard of a 2176 the one in the picture looks like a 2186 I know it is not a 2166 because it is a twin cylinder.


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*Cub Cadet 2176*

The 2176 was offered a couple of years ago. Same tractor as the 2166 but it had a 17HP twin cylinder Kohler Command engine along with a 42" deck (as does the 2166). Not a big seller compared to the other models.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I forgot about the 2176.I never seen one.Seems like it would be newer then the 2166.Higher number and a twin cylinder.Wonder why they were not a good seller.There are many who like the 2166 but not the single cylinder Kohler.They seem to be a hot item this year.


----------

